# Custom 3D printed lily pipe



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

I just want to share this with everyone. I modeled a custom lily pipe in Solidworks then had it 3D printed (stereolithography). I did this because the Eheim 2213 spray bar is too long to fit on the side walls of my TRUVU and I didn't feel like cutting it since I thought there was a lot of restriction already. It also didn't help that after buying the filter, I read that Eheim over rates their filter to tank size recommendation so I think this will get really good circulation with the marginal flow rate. By the way, standard lily pipes don't fit in a TRUVU because of the acrylic border at the top so all the more reason for me to design this.

Let me know what you think.

3D model:









In action:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

That's super cool, I'd be dangerous if I had access to tech like that!


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

How much did it cost to make that? I would definatly be interested if its a lot cheaper than glass lily pipes are. I've been wanting one for my fluval for a while now,


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

It was $40 on Shapeway but could've been much cheaper. I should've had them printed it in alumide. The only reason why I used SLA acrylic because it looked cool, had better part detail, and CO2 resistant (I'm running an in line CO2 diffuser. I was going to design an inline CO2 diffuser using Fluval's ceramic diffuser replacement disk.). But none of that matters really since the alumide is half as much and stronger. The SLA acrylic is too brittle. I've already had to repair it in some areas.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

So alumide is aquarium safe? Co2 reistant and stronger. And it was cheaper? You ordered it online? And you drew that picture to send them to cast it out


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah alumide is just nylon with aluminum mixed into it. Alumide and nylon are both aquarium safe. I'm reading Shapeway's material list now an I think I would try just plain nylon first (it's even cheaper than alumide). They call it strong and flexible plastic. Yeah, you have to make a model in a CAD program. I mean, I think I can just set the model to public then you can buy it from Shapeways. They'll just print it out in 3D and ship it to you. If you're going to do that though, let me know because I need to incorporate some design changes from what I learned on this first part. 

By the way, nylon and alumide is not CO2 resistant but that doesn't really matter unless you're designing a CO2 diffuser though.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

How much is the alumide one? I need one for a fluval 405 not sure the diameter

And I need it so the head is in the right side of the tank if your looking at it. And the head faces the left because I still put my hoses behind the tank,


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmm, ok, sounds simple enough. PM me with dimensions of your tank, hose diameter, etc.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome stuff, hopefully we get a few more people try materials. I could use a couple output nozzles.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd chime in to say good work. I use solidworks daily and use a Cube X Duo (when it works) quite a bit. Good idea!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Great idea! Now it looks like we all need to buy and learn to use a good CAD program.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks. I'm glad you guys like it. Here's another version I did. The idea is to use the outflow to draw water from the surface to get rid of the surface film. Unfortunately, it doesn't work very well because of the relatively low flow rate of my Eheim 2213. I know it draws a bit of water though because when the water dips below the upper intake during a water change the outflow sucks big air bubbles through it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you mind sharing the Solidworks/STL file? I have a 3D printer and it would be interesting to see if I could print one...


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Going to be tricky on a 3D printer and not using SLA.


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

That shapeways place is cool. What kind of break in price would you get if you ordered more than one? Wonder if the price would come down quite a bit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

NickRummy said:


> Just thought I'd chime in to say good work. I use solidworks daily and use a Cube X Duo (when it works) quite a bit. Good idea!


Is that a FDM machine? It might work if you can seal the model afterwards. I've never understood the appeal of a FDM machine since the surface quality and fidelity isn't that good. But the last time I used one was ten years ago maybe they're wayy better now.

Darkblade48, PM me your email address and I'll send you the file. 

If anybody has something cool they want me to model, shoot me the idea.


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeh its an FDM setup. They have certainly come a long way. The resolution on them is pretty good. It's not the same surface finish as SLA but the machine also only cost $2500 vs the alternative. We design displays at work and it comes in handy for checking injection molded concepts, extrusion concepts, vac form concepts and things like that. A lot less expensive ans quicker than paying for wood tooling for 1 sample. 

The cube just has some issues that are frustrating. Right now it won't hold the z-gap spacing correctly. So when I go to make a print it doesn't get close enough to the bed and the filament won't even touch the print surface. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

NickRummy said:


> The cube just has some issues that are frustrating. Right now it won't hold the z-gap spacing correctly. So when I go to make a print it doesn't get close enough to the bed and the filament won't even touch the print surface. It's driving me nuts.


You need either an adjustable Z endstop (the easy solution) or an automatic bed probe (the fancy solution).


----------



## NickRummy (Feb 27, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> You need either an adjustable Z endstop (the easy solution) or an automatic bed probe (the fancy solution).


Yeh I have done some quick reading but not enough to know which fix is worth it. I've already started on converting it over to bulk filament since the cube cartridges are worthless. We have just been swamped at work so I haven't had a chance to mess with it lately.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Have you guys seen the FORM 1? It's a low cost STL printer. This is what gets me excited. I'm on a budget so hopefully something like this will drop in price over the next couple of years. 

http://formlabs.com/products/our-printer


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

NickRummy said:


> Yeh I have done some quick reading but not enough to know which fix is worth it. I've already started on converting it over to bulk filament since the cube cartridges are worthless. We have just been swamped at work so I haven't had a chance to mess with it lately.


Definitely, an adjustable Z endstop or the auto leveling probe is one of the biggest reliability improvements that you can make. Either can be done; the former is just less "fancy."



Jalopy said:


> Have you guys seen the FORM 1? It's a low cost STL printer. This is what gets me excited. I'm on a budget so hopefully something like this will drop in price over the next couple of years.
> 
> http://formlabs.com/products/our-printer


It's still under pre-order, and not technically in the wild yet, so one can only speculate how good quality is. There's also issues with fulfilling orders, etc, and there are a few printers that were essentially vaporware for a few years before they finally began to appear (i.e. you pre-order, but don't get your product until 2 years down the road; by then, there are better printers/better economical printers).


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

That's real nice right there! I was wondering. Can this be done in a black version? If so, I'd gladly pay for something like this! Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## wlevine09 (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you think it would be possible to 3d print an inflow with built in surface skimmer similar to the one you have on the outflow you designed?


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I see shapeways can do stainless steel as well. How much more expensive would that be?


----------



## alphabeta (Jul 14, 2014)

any chance we can get the source CAD file for (both) lily pipes? thanks.


----------

